# Late Romantic Chamber Music... Written Before 1850 ?!



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

From time to time I come across pieces, generally off the beaten path, which seem well ahead of their time. My latest find in this respect is Glinka's Trio pathetique in D minor, a trio for clarinet, bassoon, and piano written in 1832, that sounds like it was written in 1892. Unfortunately I couldn't find a good quality YouTube link.

I will post other examples as I stumble across them. Can anyone think of other chamber works that sound late romantic even though they were written decades earlier?

Inquiring minds want to know. Thanks.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Beethoven's Op. 131. It really sounds like an expressionist piece.


----------

